# Was wirst du in (der) Zukunft machen?



## marcogaiotto

Hello! Please, don't let me alone... 
Was wirst du in (der) Zukunft machen? (=what are you going to do in the future?)
Had  I better use the article or not? My dictionary says "In Zukunft" (= in the future), so I suppose the article doesn't work here...but it sounds natural to me, though... Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Kajjo

_Was wirst du in Zukunft machen?
= What are you going to do from now on? Will you change the way you act?

Was wirst du in der Zukunft machen?
= What will you do in the far future? This sounds a little bit like science-fiction, like hypothetical phantasies._


----------



## marcogaiotto

Thanks a lot, Kajjo! That's  clear!


----------



## bearded

I always found it a bit odd that in German you normally say _in Zukunft _but then _in *der* Vergangenheit.  _Although I am aware that fixed expressions don't always comply to rules, in this case I find the lack of parallelism striking.


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> I always found it a bit odd that in German you normally say _in Zukunft _but then _in *der* Vergangenheit._


That is completely logical: The future is very indefinite/indetermined yet, while we definitely *know* the past. The articles are perfect matches to the statuses of determination of past and future.


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> That is completely logical: The future is very indefinite/indetermined yet, while we definitely *know* the past. The articles are perfect matches to the statuses of determination of past and future.


Other languages seem to be less logical, then, e.g. English _in the past / in the future..._


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> English _in the past / in the future..._


 Every other language I know that has definite articles uses them with "future."  This is definitely a German anomaly. 

Even in German, the article or another determiner is used when "Zukunft" is not the object of "in":

_Was kannst du mir über die Zukunft sagen?
Keiner weiß, was die Zukunft mit sich bringen wird.
Ich habe Angst vor meiner Zukunft._


----------



## marcogaiotto

Thanks a lot to all of you!


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> a German anomaly.


That's what I thought.
In Italian, both expressions - with and without article - are possible, without difference in meaning: but you cannot find one noun with article and one without it in the same phrase as in German  (one must say either _in passato ed in futuro _or  _nel passato e nel futuro_).


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Every other language I know that has definite articles uses them with "future."  This is definitely a German anomaly.


...and, of course, an anomaly in some of the other oddball languages .... like *British English* for instance! 

I hear that 'in future' is quite common in BE and its close descendants, Indian, HongKong, Singapore English. (I'm not so sure about Australian English. Aside from the Australian accent, I thought to hear a strong move towards AmE in everyday language -- particularly in Sidney).


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> I always found it a bit odd that in German you normally say _in Zukunft _but then _in *der* Vergangenheit. _Although I am aware that fixed expressions don't always comply to rules, in this case I find the lack of parallelism striking.


Die Wendung "etwas in Zukunft tun" bedeutet "etwas von nun an tun". Es geht nicht wirklich um die ferne Zukunft, sondern um "von jetzt an". Bei stehenden Wendungen markiert der fehlende Artikel geradezu die Unterscheidung von der Standardform mit Artikel. "In der Vergangenheit" und "in der Zukunft" sind parallel, wenn wirklich eine entfernte Zukunft gemeint ist.

Ich verstehe aber deinen Einwand. Das Fehlen des Artikels ist seltsam und nur durch die stehende Wendung zu erklären.


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> I hear that 'in future' is quite common in BE


Really?  I sometimes heard ''in future'', but only with the meaning ''from now on''.  A sentence like ''everybody will possess an electric car in future'' would sound odd to my (non-native) ears.


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> In Italian, both expressions - with and without article - are possible


 I wasn't aware of this!  In French and Spanish, I believe the article is obligatory. 


bearded said:


> ''everybody will possess an electric car in future''


 Completely wrong in American English.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Really? I sometimes heard ''in future'', but only with the meaning ''from now on''.


So, like in German.


----------



## Kajjo

There is nothing peculiar about the adverb "in future", but marked as British: Collins dictionary

_in future = from now on, henceforth_

Example:

_She must be totally free to do what she wants with the money, now and in future._


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> So, like in German.


'' _In Zukunft werden alle Leute ein elektrisches Auto besitzen ''.  _Wenn dieser Satz korrekt ist, so bedeutet ''in Zukunft'' hier nicht ''von jetzt an'', sondern ''eines Tages''.
Und laut elroy ist in diesem Falle ''in future'' ganz falsch.  Das habe ich gemeint.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, ich sehe einen kleinen Unterschied.

In Zukunft gehe ich wieder arbeiten.
(Von jetzt an oder in naher Zukunft.)

In Zukunft werde ich wieder arbeiten gehen. (Hier wird "von jetzt an" durch die explizite Zukunftsform blockiert. Es handelt sich um die nähere oder fernere Zukunft.)

''_In Zukunft werden alle Leute ein elektrisches Auto besitzen.'' _Hier wird "von jetzt an" durch den Kontext blockiert, ebenso wie die nähere Zukunft. Außerdem ist es streng genommen äußerst wahrscheinlich eine falsche Aussage, ebenso wie die Aussage falsch ist: "Heute besitzen alle Leute ein Auto." Gemeint ist aber: "Wenn jemand in der Zukunft ein Auto besitzt, wird es elektrisch sein."

"In der Zukunft" und "in der Vergangenheit" verhalten sich ungefähr symmetrisch, wie oben schon von anderen erwähnt wurde. "In der Vergangenheit" bedeutet praktisch, dass es nicht bis in die Gegenwart reicht. Wenn es in die Gegenwart reichen soll, sagt man zum Beispiel "bis heute".


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> '' _In Zukunft werden alle Leute ein elektrisches Auto besitzen ''. _Wenn dieser Satz korrekt ist, so bedeutet ''in Zukunft'' hier nicht ''von jetzt an'', sondern ''eines Tages''.


Der Satz ist leider nicht idiomatisch in dem Sinne, den du beabsichtigst. Der Satz ist aber natürlich grammatisch korrekt. "In Zukunft" verwendet man nicht im Sinne von "Irgendwann in der Zukunft".

Idiomatisch wären zum Beispiel:

_Eines Tages werden alle...
Irgendwann werden alle...
In nicht allzu ferner Zukunft werden alle...
Schon in wenigen Jahren werden alle..
In spätestens zwei Jahrzehnten werden alle..._

"In Zukunft" bedeutet "von jetzt an":

_Und in Zukunft kommst du nicht mehr zu spät!
In Zukunft halten wir uns alle an die Regeln!_


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> ''_In Zukunft werden alle Leute ein elektrisches Auto besitzen.'' _Hier wird "von jetzt an" durch den Kontext blockiert, ebenso wie die nähere Zukunft. Außerdem ist es streng genommen äußerst wahrscheinlich eine falsche Aussage, ebenso wie die Aussage falsch ist: "Heute besitzen alle Leute ein Auto." Gemeint ist aber: "Wenn jemand in der Zukunft ein Auto besitzt, wird es elektrisch sein."


Richtiger Einwand!  Ich ändere also meinen Beispielsatz wie folgt ab: _In Zukunft werden vermutlich viele Leute ein elektrisches Auto besitzen.  _Aber abgesehen von der Anzahl eventueller Autobesitzer bestätigst Du scheinbar, dass im Deutschen die Verwendung von ''in Zukunft'' mit der Bedeutung ''eines Tages'' möglich ist.  Und dies stellt tatsächlich einen Unterschied gegenüber dem Englischen dar, wo in diesem Sinne nur _in *the *future _möglich ist. 
Mit meiner #16 wollte ich auf bernds ''So, like in German'' antworten (wonach 'in future' und 'in Zukunft' etwa identisch sein sollten..).
Nun wäre ich aber neugierig, zu erfahren, wie für deutsche Ohren derselbe Satz mit dem Artikel lauten würde: _In der Zukunft werden vermutlich... _Auch richtig - oder sogar besser?

Crossposted with Kajjo.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ...
> 
> "In Zukunft" bedeutet "von jetzt an":
> 
> _Und in Zukunft kommst du nicht mehr zu spät!
> In Zukunft halten wir uns alle an die Regeln!_



Der Duden gibt an:

Duden | Zukunft | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft

in Zukunft (von jetzt an; künftig)

künftig:
Duden | künftig | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft

der kommenden Zeit angehörig, in der Zukunft eintretend; zukünftig

Es hat demnach zwei Bedeutungen.
Ich denke, die genauere Bedeutung hängt vom Kontext ab.
Meistens bedeutet es "von jetzt an", aber nicht in allen Fällen.

---

In der Zukunft/in Zukunft werden die Autos mit Elektromotoren fahren.

Ich sehe keinen großen Unterschied. Nur die Betrachtungsweise ist verschieden.

in Zukunft= zukünftig
in der Zukunft = in einer Zeit, die in der Zukunft liegt


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Du scheinbar, dass im Deutschen die Verwendung von ''in Zukunft'' mit der Bedeutung ''eines Tages'' möglich ist


Nein, das hat er nicht:


Kajjo said:


> Der Satz ist leider nicht idiomatisch in dem Sinne, den du beabsichtigst. Der Satz ist aber natürlich grammatisch korrekt. "In Zukunft" verwendet man nicht im Sinne von "Irgendwann in der Zukunft".


Er hat bestätigt, dass der Satz richtig ist, aber nicht in der Bedeutung, die Du zu erkennen glaubst. Die naheliegende Interpretation dieses Satzes wäre nicht , dass es irgendwann einmal nur E-Autos geben wird, sondern dass die vollständige Ablösung des Verbrennungsmotors unmittelbar bevorsteht. Es mag hie und da Gegenbeispiele geben, die sich aus dem Kontext ergeben, die wären aber, wie Kajjo richtig sagte, nicht idiomatisch und würden ohne eindeutigen Kontext auch sicher vom Hörer/Leser anders interpretiert werden.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich sehe jetzt zusätzlich folgende Konnotation:
"Irgendwann in der Zukunft" hat eine große Unsicherheit, ob es überhaupt eintrifft.
"In Zukunft"/"von jetzt an"/"zukünftig" bedeutet dagegen meist, dass es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit zutrifft. Eine Ausnahme mit geringer Wahrscheinlichkeit des Eintretens sind beispielsweise die guten Vorsätze zum neuen Jahr.  In Zukunft werde ich weniger essen. In Zukunft bin ich immer ordentlich. etc.

"In der Zukunft" - es sagt zunächst nichts über die Wahrscheinlichkeit aus (vielleicht, dass sie zwischen großer Unsicherheit und hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit liegt). Allerdings bringt Kontext diesen Aspekt mit ein.


----------



## elroy

Ich möchte in Zukunft mal in Spanien wohnen.

Ist das falsch, wenn „eines Tages” gemeint ist?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, es ist korrekt.
Das stimmt mit "zukünftig" (der möglichen Duden-Definition) überein, würde aber der strikten Definition von Kajjo (#18)

"In Zukunft mal" schließt zugleich "von jetzt an" aus. Das wird durch "mal" blockiert.

Vergleiche auch:

Ich wohne in Zukunft in Spanien. = Von jetzt an
Ich werde in Zukunft in Spanien wohnen. - von jetzt an oder auch zukünftig, das hängt von weiterem Kontext ab.
Ich möchte in Zukunft in Spanien wohnen. - schließt "von jetzt an" aus. (Möchte - ist ein Wunsch. Es dauert immer etwas Zeit, Wünsche zu erfüllen. Und es ist unsicher, ob der Wunsch überhaupt erfüllt wird.) 

"Mal" drückt allein schon Zukunft aus, in Sätzen wie: Ich werde mal/einmal/dereinst in Spanien wohnen. Es schließt die nahe Zukunft in solchem Kontext aus.

In anderem Kontext ist nahe Zukunft möglich. "Kannst Du mir mal helfen?"


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich möchte in Zukunft mal in Spanien wohnen.
> 
> Ist das falsch, wenn „eines Tages” gemeint ist?


Wie Kajjo sagte, nicht falsch aber definitiv nicht idiomatisch. Ohne den erklärenden Zusatz "mal" wird _Ich möchte in Zukunft in Spanien wohnen_ so verstanden werden, dass du schon dabei bist deine Koffer zu packen. Siehe oben:


berndf said:


> Es mag hie und da Gegenbeispiele geben, die sich aus dem Kontext ergeben, die wären aber, wie Kajjo richtig sagte, nicht idiomatisch und würden ohne eindeutigen Kontext auch sicher vom Hörer/Leser anders interpretiert werden.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Bernd:
Wie würdest Du lesen:
_Ich möchte zukünftig in Spanien leben._ ?
Ich sehe hier keinen Unterschied in der Idiomatizität zu: Ich möchte in Zukunft in Spanien leben.

Ich empfinde beide Formen als völlig idiomatisch, wenn auch die erste Form mehrdeutig ist.

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass manche Vagheit als nicht idiomatisch ansehen. Sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Nein, das hat er nicht:


Mein Satz ''du hast scheinbar bestätigt..'' war doch an Hutschi gerichtet.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Mein Satz ''du hast scheinbar bestätigt..'' war doch an Hutschi gerichtet.


Ah, sorry.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> _Ich möchte zukünftig in Spanien leben._ ?
> Ich sehe hier keinen Unterschied in der Idiomatizität zu: Ich möchte in Zukunft in Spanien leben.


Ich halte _in Zukunft_ für mich eine feste adverbiale Wendung (wie _zu Hause/zuhause_) die gleichbedeutend mit _zukünftig_ ist.#


Hutschi said:


> Ich empfinde beide Formen als völlig idiomatisch, wenn auch die erste Form mehrdeutig ist.


Dann wäre es die andere auch. Wenn
_Ich möchte in Zukunft mal in Spanien wohnen._
möglich wäre, dann auch
_Ich möchte zukünftig mal in Spanien wohnen._
Ich sehe keinen Unterschied.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Ich möchte in Zukunft mal in Spanien wohnen.
> Ist das falsch, wenn „eines Tages” gemeint ist?
> 
> 
> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> nicht falsch aber definitiv nicht idiomatisch.
Click to expand...

So empfinde ich das auch. 
Wenn „eines Tages” gemeint ist, würde ich sagen: "Ich möchte später mal in Spanien wohnen."


----------



## Hutschi

Gibt es objektive Gründe dafür, dass Ihr es nicht als idiomatisch empfindet?
Ich empfinde auch "Ich möchte später mal in Spanien wohnen." als idiomatisch, aber als lapidarer in der Aussage.




> berndf: Ich halte _in Zukunft_ für mich eine feste adverbiale Wendung (wie _zu Hause/zuhause_) die gleichbedeutend mit _zukünftig_ ist.#


Ich auch. Allerdings abhängig vom Kontext. Es kann auch "von jetzt an" bedeuten. Das war ja ein Ausgangspunkt der Diskussion.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Es kann auch "von jetzt an" bedeuten. Das war ja ein Ausgangspunkt der Diskussion.


Wieso "auch"? Das ist doch die normale Bedeutung.


----------



## Hutschi

Es sind zwei unterschiedliche Bedeutungen. Was die normale ist, hängt vom Kontext ab. Gegebenenfalls überlappen sie sich auch. 
“Auch“ ist kommutativ.
Es gilt A und auch B <=> Es gilt B und auch A


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Es sind zwei unterschiedliche Bedeutungen. Was die normale ist, hängt vom Kontext ab. Gegebenenfalls überlappen sie sich auch.
> “Auch“ ist kommutativ.
> Es gilt A und auch B <=> Es gilt B und auch A


Nein, die Situation ist asymmetrisch. Die eine (_in der Zukunft_) ist nur mit sehr speziellen Kontext möglich und ist unidiomatisch, die andere (_von jetzt an_) ist die normale, die auch ohne Kontext gilt.


----------

